# Good areas to live around Valencia?



## anderso

Hello

We are a small Anglo/British family planning to relocate to Spain this coming spring. Been to Mallorca to check out properties for rent - now going to Valencia to do the same.

Are there any Valencia-experts out there that can point us to good area to live? Basically this is what we are looking for:

House/town house in a nice town or village in hilly area within easy driving distance to downtown Valencia. Prefer higher value inland areas to more expensive coastal areas. Not too fuzzed about beaches.

We have a 3 year old daughter, so an international kindergarten in the area would be a great bonus, but not a necessity.

We are initially looking for a long term rental - 12 months to begin with. Budget around €1.400 for a house big enough for both of us to work from home.

Any advice or recomendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Anders & Mary


----------



## VFR

anderso said:


> Hello
> 
> We are a small Anglo/British family planning to relocate to Spain this coming spring. Been to Mallorca to check out properties for rent - now going to Valencia to do the same.
> 
> Are there any Valencia-experts out there that can point us to good area to live? Basically this is what we are looking for:
> 
> House/town house in a nice town or village in hilly area within easy driving distance to downtown Valencia. Prefer higher value inland areas to more expensive coastal areas. Not too fuzzed about beaches.
> 
> We have a 3 year old daughter, so an international kindergarten in the area would be a great bonus, but not a necessity.
> 
> We are initially looking for a long term rental - 12 months to begin with. Budget around €1.400 for a house big enough for both of us to work from home.
> 
> Any advice or recomendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Anders & Mary


Hello & welcome.
The town of Xativa may suit your needs ?


----------



## Guest

we like Gandia but the train station is not wc friendly, so we are looking very hard at Alicante which just has more services...but Gandia is much more quiet with less hustle and bustle. 

google earth is a great way to check out these area's.

suerte!


----------



## gillymac

Hi, I'm never very sure about what the rules are on this forum, however, I'll bash on a see what happens! Have you looked at Ontinyent? It's a really lovely town in the mountains around 40 minutes from the coast. /SNIP/


----------



## anderso

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much to all of you. I had previously been looking to the north of the city (Serra looks nice) as that area looked more mountainous.

But these suggestions are all very interesting. I shall be digging into Google Street View now.

By the way, I meant to say Anglo/Danish family, not Anglo/British ... obviously.

More suggestions welcome. And if anyone knows of international kindergartens, we'd love to hear about it.

Thanks again,
Anders


----------



## VFR

If you like the look of Xativa I will ask at the International School there to see if they cater for little ones next time I pass there.

BTW we may consider renting our place (see signature)


----------



## gus-lopez

anderso said:


> Hello
> 
> We are a small Anglo/British family planning to relocate to Spain this coming spring. Been to Mallorca to check out properties for rent - now going to Valencia to do the same.
> 
> Are there any Valencia-experts out there that can point us to good area to live? Basically this is what we are looking for:
> 
> House/town house in a nice town or village in hilly area within easy driving distance to downtown Valencia. Prefer higher value inland areas to more expensive coastal areas. Not too fuzzed about beaches.
> 
> We have a 3 year old daughter, so an international kindergarten in the area would be a great bonus, but not a necessity.
> 
> We are initially looking for a long term rental - 12 months to begin with. Budget around €1.400 for a house big enough for both of us to work from home.
> 
> Any advice or recomendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Anders & Mary


I take it by working from home you'll need the internet. If so don't worry about the house just making sure you can get a decent connection & speed should be your 1st priority.


----------



## VFR

gus-lopez said:


> I take it by working from home you'll need the internet. If so don't worry about the house just making sure you can get a decent connection & speed should be your 1st priority.


Yes a good point Gus.


----------



## anderso

Gus, a good internet connection (stable + fast) is very important, so thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## anderso

@playamonte: I posted a message for you but it was deleted by moderator and I was told to send you a PM instead. Very reasonable, but unfortunately, as a new member, I am not able to send PMs. Could you send me one instead? Thank you.


----------



## Guest

anderso said:


> @playamonte: I posted a message for you but it was deleted by moderator and I was told to send you a PM instead. Very reasonable, but unfortunately, as a new member, I am not able to send PMs. Could you send me one instead? Thank you.


Here, reply to me and I think after five posts on the board you can PM. :focus: :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Here, reply to me and I think after five posts on the board you can PM. :focus: :ranger:


yes, exactly

5 good posts & a bit of patience


helps to stop us all getting spammed in our inboxes


----------



## VFR

anderso said:


> @playamonte: I posted a message for you but it was deleted by moderator and I was told to send you a PM instead. Very reasonable, but unfortunately, as a new member, I am not able to send PMs. Could you send me one instead? Thank you.


One more post and you can then use the PM facility.


----------



## anderso

Let's give it a shot, thanks ...


----------

